# Branding Iron after Finish?



## buktotruth (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi everyone,

My wife got me an awesome custom branding iron (the kind that heats up and burns a mark on) to use on my woodworking projects. I just finished a bench (photos in another thread to come) and already applied finish (several coats of Danish Oil). I'm wondering, can I still brand the piece, or is it too late?

Thanks!


----------



## Dave66 (Apr 6, 2012)

It should still work, but I would put on a bit more finish after you burn in your brand.

FWIW, I have my g-g-grandfather's branding iron and will heat it up for special projects - mostly for family projects. On other pieces, I sometimes use a Sharpie to draw the brand somewhere before I put on my finish.


----------



## Medic716 (May 10, 2011)

I have one and practiced on a bunch of scrap that was stained,teak oiled ,lacquered and poly all worked well but in finished looked the best


----------



## Medic716 (May 10, 2011)

Medic716 said:


> I have one and practiced on a bunch of scrap that was stained,teak oiled ,lacquered and poly all worked well but in finished looked the best












Lacquer


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

I would test it out on a scrap piece that you have finished the same way as your project. No tears.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Would the finish melt and stick the the iron itself (big clean up mess)?


----------



## buktotruth (Nov 15, 2010)

I just practiced on a scarp piece that had the same finish on it and it looked great. I'll let the finish totally dry first and then give a go.

Nice brand Medic716!


----------



## Medic716 (May 10, 2011)

Thanks. Glad it work out for you.


----------

